# Registered mail?



## prefersativa (Jul 12, 2011)

In another thread (since closed), I mentioned that my most recent order fron Attitude arrived as Registered mail. Because I am a cautious guy, an email was sent to Attitude asking if they sent it registered. They say they did not, but to pick it up anyway. Needless to say, I'm a little concerned. I do plan to go and get it, but would very much like to hear others opinions on this situation. Is going and signing for this order safe?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2011)

On one order of mine the beans did not show. Did the e-mail thing and found them at the post office, did not have to sign for them or anything. They were there for 2 weeks

But in other forums and MP most  people stated, that they just receive a letter from the Customs Service, that they confiscated the contraband. This is in US


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is interesting, if nothing is running at home go for it, the most you can get popped for is a few seeds, if your room is full at home, i dont know, id be concerned.

if you have to sign one of those electronic thingys its easy enough to make un readable, just scribble somthing, the clerk wont even care.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2011)

Registered mail does not mean crap for security. What if you don't receive them file a complaint? Whats stopping the bank from ripping you off. Not a thing.
Reg. mail never fails....and requires no signature. Seems to me, by signing for them you accepted them with no problem. just a reg letter could say someone played a joke on you or something.
have a bunch of send outs and receipts...not a one failed. unless it was someones "safe" recipient that kifed em.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 12, 2011)

First I would call or e-mail the 'tude and see if they have any idea what is going on.  If they have no clue, then I would place a new order and totally forget about the ones that are being held at the post office.  Edit:  not sure how I missed the "e-mail sent and reply received" part...sorry, in that case, I would NOT pick them up.

If if wasn't something from Attitude's end, I would be suspicious of them having been intercepted by law and they are trying to pull a "sting" on whoever shows up to sign for them.   :holysheep: 

Of course, I *am* old and paranoid.  But just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get me!!    

Good luck with whatever avenue you choose to follow.  :joint4:


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 12, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> First I would call or e-mail the 'tude and see if they have any idea what is going on.  If they have no clue, then I would place a new order and totally forget about the ones that are being held at the post office.  Edit:  not sure how I missed the "e-mail sent and reply received" part...sorry, in that case, I would NOT pick them up.
> 
> If if wasn't something from Attitude's end, I would be suspicious of them having been intercepted by law and they are trying to pull a "sting" on whoever shows up to sign for them.   :holysheep:
> 
> ...



Ditto,
Registered mail must be signed for.  I will never sign for something illegal in my area. 

HomieHogleg


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2011)

what would I do?
.."I".. would be darn reluctant as well, and I'm (uhmm) "legal".    Call me paranoid. 
Are you sure it's your order? 
Anything more to the story?  problem w/ previous order?  
Communications w/ the bank?
  It just isn't their ordinary MO to require a sig' for an order. 
I think I'd send the wife


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

> I think I'd send the wife




No wonder she told ya.."Go Fly A Kite"  :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think I'd send the wife


 
:shocked: you would sacrifice a sheep


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked: you would sacrifice a sheep




I "herd" he has more............:holysheep:   Lol


----------



## niteshft (Jul 12, 2011)

I've had seeds sent to me many times but to a safe address and from the same sender. One time I had to pick the package up in person and wasn't sure it was the package I was looking for or something else. I am legit with my grow so I decided to pick it up and found that I didn't have to sign for it, just hand over the notice to the clerk. I don't know why they (the post office) decided to do it this way but it wasn't an issue except for my nerves. 
  Every case is different tho and what you decide is ultimately up to you. If I were to say go for it and you got busted I would be devistated. You have to be the one that makes the decision and as far as this goes I would have to say lean on the side of safety.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 12, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> Is going and signing for this order safe?


 
Clearly there is no way to know. If it was me I'd just kiss it good by.


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 12, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> what would I do?
> .."I".. would be darn reluctant as well, and I'm (uhmm) "legal".    Call me paranoid.
> Are you sure it's your order?
> Anything more to the story?  problem w/ previous order?
> ...


 
Has my tracking # on the notice.
Nope, no problems in the past. Can't think of anything else relevant.
Sent my brother, required my sig in order for him to pick up. Sig totally illedgible.
This order will not come home with me for quite a while.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait, your brother went to pic it up, with the tag, and they said YOU had to do it? And wouldn't give it to him? NO DICE, fuggettaboutit.... Eat the loss. That seems uber sketchy... Especially if the tude said they didn't send reg mail with a sig.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2011)

Their is no way I would pick that package up and If they try to deliver it Refuse It!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2011)

If I read his post right they did give it to his brother even though he signed all messy....I think he is saying those beans won't be coming home to his house soon. Cld be wrong.


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is kind of sketchy and if they said that you have to sign for it, then I would be hesitant and since now you have signed for it and they probably took a copy of your brothers id for proof, they have it all on record.  Since it was a 'registered mail', im thinking they know where the package came from, and now, they know where it went.  If a Fed knew that information, he might start looking more into the people who it got delivered to... just my opinion... i hope nothing happens, but i would never have risked signing it especially when it wasn't supposed to be signed in the first place...


----------



## JCChronic (Jul 14, 2011)

Come on, first off; Your address is on the package  SO, no big secret lair to protect.  Secondly; Picking up a package that was sent to you doesn't constitute hard evidence on anything otherthan you are the person the package was sent to.  And Finally how many man hours would your local law enforcement be willing to spend on watching the post office until you show up to catch a notorious letter picker-upper; and would that 5'6" 300 pound postal worker at the desk really chase you down, tackle and confine you til leo arrives back to the stake-out from his/her doughnut break?


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 14, 2011)

The address is on the package, but that means that anyone can send you anything, and thats why they can't do anything... but when you sign for it, you are acknowledging that you ordered it.  And im pretty sure that the 300 lb postal worker has clear instructions to call 911 as soon as a person comes to pick up the 'flagged' package... they will go and 'look' for the package and take 10 minutes in which 5-oh can come... its better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Irish (Jul 14, 2011)

if tude says they did'nt send, why would you consider being sucker punched willingly? call tude and ask if you can switch up the ship addy if they still have'nt sent out...


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, to clear up any confusion. I scrawled what could be construed as a signature on the postal notice, and sent my brother to pick it up. He did NOT have to sign for it. The signature  on the postal notice is completely illedgible, and nothing remotely close to my normal sig. The package has a temporary home in another town for the next month or so. By then I should know if this was all much ado about nothing, or a genuine issue. Thanks to all for your thoughts and advice. Safety rules.


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> Ok, to clear up any confusion. I scrawled what could be construed as a signature on the postal notice, and sent my brother to pick it up. He did NOT have to sign for it. The signature  on the postal notice is completely illedgible, and nothing remotely close to my normal sig. The package has a temporary home in another town for the next month or so. By then I should know if this was all much ado about nothing, or a genuine issue. Thanks to all for your thoughts and advice. Safety rules.




Nicely handled....my gut says you shld be fine. Post Office does some dumb crap quite often...cld of just been a mix up on there part.


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Hammie. My thoughts are that the postman decided it needed to be signed for, he's a nice enough guy. But, no need to take any risks. I didn't need these beans right now. If it matters, TGA's Agent Orange and Reeferman's Williams Wonder will be showing up around here in a month, give or take.


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 21, 2011)

Still safe and sound here. Guess maybe I got myself all worked up over nothing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

That's great to hear


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

I wld say you are good to go....


----------

